# Best Emerging Church Literature



## danmpem (Feb 14, 2008)

What do you think is the "best" book written by an Emerging church leader that depicts what the EC teaches?

I don't think there are too many here who have read more than one or two, I'm not expecting big numbers on this one.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 14, 2008)

The book of Acts by Luke the physician?  Sorry...couldn't resist. Back to the scheduled program.


----------



## Poimen (Feb 14, 2008)

My vote may skew the results since I have only read McLaren's book "A Generous Orthodoxy". 

Having said that, it certainly was an eye opener and McLaren seems to be the self-appointed spokesperson of the movement, if not the anointed son of the emergent church.


----------



## danmpem (Feb 14, 2008)

After listening to Brian McLaren denounce the doctrine of hell (PB thread here), I started to wonder what McLaren really teaches about hell. It's difficult to come to certainty on anything the EC teaches, because so much of it is rooted in the denial that anyone may know what the truth really is.

In Rob Bell's Velvet Elvis, Bell's argument is that God spoke and _everything_ else since then is just commentary, and that even some of the most paramount doctrines in Protestant churches are too old and need renewing. This view is held by many EC leaders, hence the name they gave to their system - open source theology. It is worth noting, though, that Bell encourages his readers to "read everything John Piper has ever written" (pg. 182). (This has nothing to do with Piper's Calvinism. I believe he said this purely for the fact that Piper speaks so much about desiring God and that he writes outside of the boxed-up theology mindset so many church-goers have.)

I am hoping to track what various EC leaders are teaching on any particular doctrine (if that's what we still want to call it when it comes to the EC), because the logic behind their heresies is unlike anything I've heard before. I have friends, laymen and church leaders, who are buying into the EC's lies every day.

It may also be worth noting that, from my observations, the theology of the EC is a theology of disassembly rather than denial. This is in contrast with how we, as Reformed Christians, think about denying or diverting from a particular doctine. Instead of right out refuting a certain teaching and upholding an opposite view of the topic, the EC leaders unravel traditional Christian doctines by pulling the rug of truth out from under them and then move onto something else (again, see Bell's Velvet Elvis). Like little children, they take things apart but don't think it's necessary to put them back together.

To the EC and uninformed laymen, McLaren didn't _deny _the doctrine of hell, he just _repainted_ it to work in a relavent way in today culture.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 14, 2008)

_Messy Spirituality_ by Mike Yaconelli 

Not the "best" but he is another popular author at least when I attended such a church.

I would say McLaren's _A Generous Orthodoxy_ and _A New Kind of Christian_ are the most prominent. 

I have heard good reviews even from Reformed folk for _Blue Like Jazz_.


----------



## jawyman (Feb 14, 2008)

My vote goes to Rob, since I know him personally. He has not openly admitted to be a part of the EC, but his personal theology is very telling. I read Velvet Elvis before it came out in an unedited proof form and I knew immediately. I also saw the signs after watching a Nooma and see the rubbish he teaching kids. If you want another great book by Rob, check out "Sex God". Great title for a book a _pastor_ wrote, eh?


----------



## 2 Tim 4:2 (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is a review of some of Rob Bells comments in his book "Velvet Elvis"



Rob Bell “Undefines” Holiness - CWN


----------

